# Venison donation feeds hundreds



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty awesome. Melville is a friend and a heck of guy. As hunters we might want to keep something like this in mind... Though I have issues with MDF, good on 'em for their involvement!

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...tion-feeds-more-than-500-homeless-Utahns.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Super cool 

I was asked to volunteer for this event but had other obligations, I am glad to see that it received positive attention.


----------



## Tuckerness (Oct 8, 2020)

I want to volunteer. When is the next event? This year is the year of good deeds. People helped me even they didn't know me, when had a car accident I lost a lot of blood.They donated! So my goal for this year and next is to participate more in this type of event. I have started by donating my vehicle to a young family. I have read on https://donateers.org that they provided all sources, and took my car from the garage. I have a bike, I will have more time for sport time. My goal is to inspire others to do the same.


----------

